# Fred Bear Supermag 48''



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a Bear supermag 48'', and if so how do you like it. I am thinking of getting one and would like to know more about it before i buy one. I have researched it on the internet, but I would like to know what you guys think about it. One of the reason I really like it is b/c it is so short, but I was wondering if that would make it harder to shoot. I have shot one but it was at a low poundage.
I recentley bought a brand new hoyt gamemasterII that i really like, but I want something a little more traditional, and it is a little to long for me. I will be selling it soon if anyone is interested, might even trade it.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 1, 2007)

Al has one hogdgz i've shot it it's 55# it's a nice bow.  It has a good bit of finger pinch though.  Other than that it'll sling'em look on here there are pictures of it he tried to sell not long ago.  I can't remember if it sold or not though.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2007)

Is the finger pinch caused by the short length of the bow. Thanks.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 1, 2007)

yes  the shorter the bow the more of a pinch,  but I can shoot this bow sittin on my butt with no problem at all.  I have the 52" magnum I like it but it also has a good bitof pinch.  I can shoot it on my butt to I really like that you can hide in thick places.  But you r draw and release has to be perfect these little bows the more you are off on that the more you'll see it in your shot.  I got a game master last week with 60# limbs I love it the centershot aspect of it is awesome.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 1, 2007)

Honestly thats a might short bow to start out with. The shorter bows are way more un-forgiving for shooter errors in your form. 

They are very nice to hunt off the ground with but are alot more picky as to your form.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 1, 2007)

so truue so true


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL, I didnt even see your psot on top of mine Chinquapin! I guess mine was a little redundant! LOL


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, the gamemaster i have now is 62 inches, i really like it but would like something a little shorter, maybe i should just stay with this one. I really would like to have a Bear bow, I have always liked them, what would ya'll recomend.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 1, 2007)

CHINQUAPIN

I hate to have to correct you, but Al does not have a Super Mag.  Not as of last Friday anyway.  I got it from him.

I have two now.  That one and original '66' solid phenolic model.  THey both shoot great, but as all the comments above, lots of finger pinch, and not very stable.    However, different strokes for different folks.  Some guys love them.  Too short for me.  I am a 66" guy.

HOGDGZ

Not trying to sway you from doing wht you want to do, but I would stick with what you got.  I have never shot the Hoyt Gamemaster, but from everything I have read, they are good shooting bows.  My personal bow is a GAMEMASTER by Jack Howard.  Tot ally differnent bow.  It is the smoothest, best shooting bow ever made (for me anyway).  Part of the reason is it is 66".  A full 4" longer than yours.  The longer the bow, generally the more stable and smooth it will be.   Contrary to what I had expected, the extra length has not been a problem in hunting situations, even from treestands.

If you still would liekto try something shorter, there are many good shooting bows in the 60, 58' 56; 54; & 52" length.  Now each time you step down, you will loose a little in smoothmess, and stability.  Somewhere in ther you will find that perfect blend of stability, smoothness, and the perfect "feel" for you.

Remember, many of us wil lgive our opinions on what is the best bow, the best bow length, longbow or recurve, and many other factors.  Each of us is telling you the exact truth - for each of us.  You have to find what fits "YOU" right, not each of us.

Your best bet is to hang in with what you have, and then after he season start making some 3-D shoots and see what everyone else is shooting.  Most trad guys will be please to let you shoot theirs.  THat way you get to try a variety of bows to find what fits you best.   

You are in Tifton.  I am all the way up her in White, GA. (50 mi N of ATL).  IF we were closer I would be glad to have you come by and try anything you like.  I have them from 48" to 72" and everything in between. 

If I can be of any help in any way, just say the word.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks so much, I think I will stick with this for a while, thanks for all your help, hopefully I can find someone around tifton to help me with my form.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 1, 2007)

Papa,
congrats on that supermag it's a good bow Al took good care of it for ya.  I couldn't remember if he told me someone was coming to get it.  

hogdgz,
That Game Master is the ticket especially if your just starting out.  Let me tell you why IMO remember this is only my OPINION.  THe centershot of that bow is way easier to shoot than a wood bow.  Your arrow is much straighter starting off therefore your brain doesn't have to make up the difference in your shot.  Trust me on this I've shot several wood bows I haven't been shootin the longest, but I've let enough fly to where I can say stay with the Hoyt until your good and comfortable shooting instinctively.  The 62" want be a problem like your thinking it will be just give it sometime it'll grow on ya.

Anyone agree or disagree with this? I would like some input outta you guys tell me what ya think.
Ben


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Chinquapin, I shot pretty good yesterday at 20 yds. Some days I can barley hit the target and other days I can group fairly well. I am having problems with not pulling back all the way and releasing to soon. I wish I could get someone to help me find some arrows that like this bow, the arrows i am shooting now do o.k..


----------



## robert carter (Oct 2, 2007)

I think draw length as well as hunting style has a lot to do with your choice in bows.While walking and sliphunting as I call it ,I like a longbow. 64" to 66". Forgiving and lite wt. to carry. I can shoot a longbow faster and get on target faster for some reason and that tends to help while walking and stalking. For seriouse deer hunting and turkey hunting I like a recurve around 60" good in the stand and blind.
 All that personal opinion stuff said I would recommend what you are shooting to begin with , as you learn and gain experience you may want something different. A bow with more mass weight in the riser will be forgiving . Remember one thing ,you cannot have to many bows no matter what your wife say`s.RC


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 2, 2007)

My best groups and most consistent shooting have come from two totally different bows.  One was a 66", 55# Pearson Javalina; the other a 48", 45# Supermag that I bought from Papalapin. It now resides with my son in SC. I've missed it terribly, but really wanted a little heavier Supermag. PAPALAPIN to the rescue! Jack calls me this morning remembering that I had expressed interest in a heavier Supermag. He just picked up one from AL33, and offered to sell it to me. Yep, I committed and Jack was gracious enough to offer to hold the bow till I can sell my soul for some spendin' money. Might take a week or two, but she will be in the woods with me in a week or two. I can't wait. I LOVE short bows. I noticed no finger pinch with the other Supermag, but I attribute that to my 3 under shooting style.
Thank you DADDY RABBIT! I'll see you soon.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 2, 2007)

Chuck, good to see you here!!! 

Id like to shoot that Supermag whenever we meet up again after you have gotten it. Ive been wanting to shoot one again for quite some time.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to keep shooting the Gamemaster, but i still want a supermag48 if anyone has one for sale. Thanks guys


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 2, 2007)

Only reason I grabbed that Super Mag form Al is because I knew that it was just what chuck was looking for.  I had to snag it before it got away.

You know drug addicks have to have a dealer.  Well, I guess I'm Chucks Super Mag pusher.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 2, 2007)

Well if he dont get it let me know, Thanks.


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdgz, I'm definately gonna get it, but I'll start looking for one for you as well. What weight range are you looking for? I've run across a few in the 45 to 50 lb. range, but the heavier weights are a little more elusive.

Jack and Lewis,
Thanks for letting me know about the new trad. forum here. Think I might have found another home! I bought my current truck on this site 2 years ago, but kinda quit checking in very often because there wasn't much trad. talk going on. Glad to see the change. Glad to see friends here.
I've got a nice vintage King back quiver that I'm gonna sell. Do I post it here or in the general classified section?


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey ccbun. I would like a 50-55 pound, thanks.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 2, 2007)

ccbunn said:


> I've got a nice vintage King back quiver that I'm gonna sell. Do I post it here or in the general classified section?



You may post it here if you like, just not in both places.

Welcome back and glad to have you.


----------



## Slasher (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdgz said:


> I would like to keep shooting the Gamemaster, but i still want a supermag48 if anyone has one for sale. Thanks guys



Don't have one.. but might want to check out the 52", 55"-58" bows as well... I like the 58" bows used to have a bear grizzly... but like a dummy... thought I'd move up... them Bears shoot just as nice as most of the others... 

58 in Grizzlys,
55in Cheyenne
52 in Mag
48 in supermag

take your pick- plenty to be found on the web or all the above are available new as well if you want to drop the coin...

Anyways, at 5ft 6in.. I have no problems with 58" bows shooting while standing in a tree stand... unless I am sitting in a tree stand.. dependin on angle  and the stand, may have some limb interference... but standing, even kneeling or seated (on a stool) on the ground... works well... a lil more forgiving than a shorter bow especially if you have a longer draw... 

here them hoyts are really smooth though...


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 3, 2007)

Al33 said:


> You may post it here if you like, just not in both places.
> 
> Welcome back and glad to have you.



Al, I'ts good to be back. I hope to be able to meet you in the near future.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 3, 2007)

HOGDGZ

I KNOW Chuck is going to takeit.  However, if he doesn't, you have first crack at it.

I guess I could hold an auction.


----------

